# Real French or German bread



## tatliturk (Feb 24, 2011)

Anybody know where I can find crusty, sturdy REAL French or German Bread?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

tatliturk said:


> Anybody know where I can find crusty, sturdy REAL French or German Bread?


Try the deli at the holiday inn on Nathan rd. (German bread) 

and there are plenty of delifrance outlets all over HK (FRench)

Olivers deli, Princes building, central.

threesixty landmark building , central

La Rose Noire (many outlets check their website for the closest one to you) www.la-rose-noire.com/site_pages/retail.html


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

tatliturk said:


> Anybody know where I can find crusty, sturdy REAL French or German Bread?


Try The Holiday Inn Deli, that is where I get my bread from. After 8 pm, it is like half price for the bread as well.

Delicatessen Corner - Holiday Inn | Food & Beverages


----------



## Andy36 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well there is a german bakery "das gute" which has dark bread, not really the same as at home but still it reminds :-D and then there is "breadtalk" in nathanroad, the baguette is really crunchy!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

sturdy for what? you gonna use it to hit something with?


----------



## Lequyen (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm an Expat living in Vietnam, currently running a bakery in Ho Chi Minh City and known to have the best meat pies in the country. I was wondering if there is a market for exporting frozen meat pies to hong kong, if you know of some one who is in the import export industry and are interested please let me know.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## OldHKExpat (Jan 27, 2012)

*German Bread*

There is now a company importing bread made in German and baked it freshly in Hongkong. After so many years it's for me like eating back home in Germany 
They are not available in the shops yet but they arrange home delivery.


----------

